

Show HN: Pay Bitcoin to watch a video - pooleja
https://www.theprotocol.tv/adam-draper-boostvc/

======
dlss
I think for a story to be compelling there needs to be more substance than "we
now accept bitcoin".

~~~
pooleja
True... though this is one of the first "Content producers" to show how a
microtransaction can allow the average user to skip ads (which are pretty much
the only option today).

